# Enable Push Notifications



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

I keep getting this and won't respond if I try and click on Not Now or Never.


----------



## leycroft (Feb 8, 2011)

Same here .


----------



## noelpaz (Jul 19, 2003)

Click on Avatar pictures -> Account Settings -> Preferences . It looks like all you need to do is logoff from that device.


----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

Mine is disabled, this pop up is driving me nuts!


----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

Damn, this thing will not go away!


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Log out. Clear you history. shut the computer down. Reboot & log back in.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

In Account > Account Settings > Account Details (Your Account) > Preferences, scroll down and ensure none of the Push Notification boxes are checked.


----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

Arundo Donax said:


> In Account > Account Settings > Account Details (Your Account) > Preferences, scroll down and ensure none of the Push Notification boxes are checked.


Yes, I have done this. The pop up is staring at me right now.


----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

PigSquealer said:


> Log out. Clear you history. shut the computer down. Reboot & log back in.


Just did that also, effing pop up is still here. It's really annoying.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

reedsburn62 said:


> Just did that also, effing pop up is still here. It's really annoying.


Report the problem ?


----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

The problem is I have a new Ad Blocker, when I disable it for SOTW the annoying push notification goes away but the egregious ads show up. Sigh.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

reedsburn62 said:


> The problem is I have a new Ad Blocker, when I disable it for SOTW the annoying push notification goes away but the egregious ads show up. Sigh.


Get Malwarebytes. I’ve never had an easier program. it’s something like $12 a year and covers two devices.
web protection on or off.
add blocker on or off.
that’s it. you don’t have to do anything else to your computer

fwiw
i’ve never had to disable it for anything


----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

I just had my computer gone through by a company recommended from Apple that installed the ad blocker. My computer was hacked so I'm sticking with what I have now.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

reedsburn62 said:


> I just had my computer gone through by a company recommended from Apple that installed the ad blocker. My computer was hacked so I'm sticking with what I have now.


So why not contact the people who did the service and find out what’s up. They may have configured something funky. 

I exclusively use Mac. Always have. Malwarebytes is 100% compatible. No issues.


----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

No, I can disable the ad blocker for SOTW if I want to get rid of the push notification pop up. Not a big deal, the ad blocker is killing every ad on every site, yes!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

If the message keeps coming back, this usually is an error with the browser cached data. Please try to clear the browser cookies and cache. The system should then store the selection you make (Enable, Not now, Never). 



reedsburn62 said:


> The problem is I have a new Ad Blocker, when I disable it for SOTW the annoying push notification goes away but the egregious ads show up. Sigh.


Although we try to make our forums support various browsers, devices and 3rd party add-ons, we can't make all the features always adapt to them. Pop-up or ad blockers can cause various bugs which are outside of our control. You can attempt to disable them and see if this resolves any issues. 

Daniel


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

This is always adblocker related, and often more specifically, a filter called "fanboy". You can always target the pop-up and tell the adblocker to block it directly....but thats a band aid. Disabling your adblocker, logging out and back in should allow interaction with the notice and then you can turn your adblocker back on.

For what its worth, I have never had an issue with ublock origin, and that is what I would suggest folks run, if they roll with an adblocker.

-Mike


----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes, I already posted that it's a new adblocker. Issue has been resolved for some time, you're late to the party.


----------



## Tommysug (Feb 9, 2019)

reedsburn62 said:


> Mine is disabled, this pop up is driving me nuts!
> View attachment 114416


I probably shouldn't say "Like"...but you know what I mean.


----------

